# Another Waxstock Pic Thread..



## david_e5 (May 12, 2015)

Hi All,

First proper detailing show for me, my car being the white mitsubishi evo5. Still lots to improve upon :buffer: the standard was so high!

Overall great weekend, enjoy the snaps :thumb:

Cheers
Dave

View attachment 47591

Weather was great on the saturday 
View attachment 47592


View attachment 47593


View attachment 47594


View attachment 47595


----------



## david_e5 (May 12, 2015)

a few more of mine inside the arena 
View attachment 47596


View attachment 47597


View attachment 47598


Enough of the jap scrap, now the rest
View attachment 47599


View attachment 47600


----------



## david_e5 (May 12, 2015)

View attachment 47601


View attachment 47602


View attachment 47603


View attachment 47604


View attachment 47605


----------



## david_e5 (May 12, 2015)

View attachment 47606


View attachment 47607


View attachment 47608


View attachment 47609


View attachment 47610


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for the photos. Your car did look really good


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks mate. Nice one of the mustang.


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

awesome pics, thanks for the 2 of my gtr :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

cheers for sharing the pics and your evo looks nice


----------

